# Star Trek: Picard - Regisseur Frakes: "Fans schauen es, um es zu hassen!"



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard - Regisseur Frakes: "Fans schauen es, um es zu hassen!"*

						Jonathan Frakes ist mit Star Trek: Picard sowohl als Schauspieler als auch als Regisseur in das Star-Trek-Universum zurückgekehrt. Er hat eine eigene, ganz persönliche Meinung zur Hassliebe mancher Fans zur neuen Serie.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Regisseur Frakes: "Fans schauen es, um es zu hassen!"*


----------



## sfc (16. April 2020)

Frakes ist ein schrecklicher Opportunist. Er war sich damals auch nicht zu schade, der Enterprise-Crew das Finale zu stehlen mit dieser doofen Holodeck-Folge. Als die Serie abgesetzt war und die Kulissen bei Christies verscherbelt, als abzusehen war, dass es auf absehbare Zeit keinen Posten mehr für ihn geben würde, fing er plötzlich an zu lästern. Über ein Jahrzehnt war das seine Masche auf Conventions. Enterprise-Finale doof, Produzenten doof, keiner hat auf Fans gehört. Jetzt hat er wieder einen Job und kriegt sich vor Lob nicht mehr ein. Kurtzman, ausgerechnet dieser talentlose Volldepp, ist sein neuer Held und Fans Idioten.


----------



## Nuallan (16. April 2020)

Kann ich so bestätigen. Bin Fan, hab es geschaut und hab es gehasst. Gute Arbeit Nummer Eins.


----------



## thorecj (16. April 2020)

Diese Aussage von Frakes ist total dämlich.
Natürlich muss man es zuerst gesehen haben, um darüber urteilen zu können, und mein Urteil fällt schon recht vernichtend aus. Ich gebe da aber auch ein Stück weit Amazon die Schuld. Mehr Zeit und ein höheres Budget hätte die Serie dringend gebraucht. Amazon hat schon in der Vergangenheit einiges vielversprechendes in den Sand gesetzt. 

Gruß Thor


----------



## BigYundol (16. April 2020)

Das was ich von ST: Picard bislang gesehen habe, lässt einen aus StarTrek-wissenschaftlicher Sicht schon ziemlich die Stirn runzeln. Allerdings war ST: Discovery in dieser Hinsicht noch einiges schlimmer...


----------



## sfc (16. April 2020)

thorecj schrieb:


> Diese Aussage von Frakes ist total dämlich.
> Natürlich muss man es zuerst gesehen haben, um darüber urteilen zu können, und mein Urteil fällt schon recht vernichtend aus. Ich gebe da aber auch ein Stück weit Amazon die Schuld. Mehr Zeit und ein höheres Budget hätte die Serie dringend gebraucht. Amazon hat schon in der Vergangenheit einiges vielversprechendes in den Sand gesetzt.
> 
> Gruß Thor



Mit circa 8,5 Millionen pro Folge gehört Picard zu den teureren Serien. Das versickert halt alles bei den 27 Produzenten, die im Vorspann erwähnt werden, allen voran Patrick Stewart, dem man sicherlich einige Scheine hinlegen musste. Amazon hat den Quark nur lizenziert von CBS. Netflix hatte nach Discovery schon keine Lust mehr auf den überteuerten Quatsch.


----------



## Bluebird (16. April 2020)

Fun Fact mit etwa 1 Mio pro Folge war TNG damals die teuerste Serie ...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (16. April 2020)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Das was ich von ST: Picard bislang gesehen habe, lässt einen aus StarTrek-wissenschaftlicher Sicht schon ziemlich die Stirn runzeln.
> Allerdings war ST: Discovery in dieser Hinsicht noch einiges schlimmer...



Aus meiner Sicht Popcorn-Unterhaltung; also nichts wirklich gutes aber eben auch keine Zeitverschwendung.
Fand nur das Ende ~dünn.

OT
Finde es lustig das sich einige so reinsteigen können um ´ne Serie / Film / Spiel zu hassen.


----------



## Baer85 (16. April 2020)

Geht mir genauso. Konnte man gut schauen. Fand es schön nochmal ein paar der alten Leute zu sehen. 
Etwas was mir sehr sauer aufgestoßen ist war das aussehen der Romulaner. Das Makeup von damals war wohl zu teuer. 

Kann es auch nicht verstehen, dass Menschen sich da extrem reinsteigern können. Ist ja bei Star Wars oder Fußball und co genauso. 
Aber naja. Jeder ist eben anders.


----------



## Mia-Grace-Miller (17. April 2020)

Ich fand ST Picard doch ganz gut. Ist was neues und anderes aus dem Star Trek Universum (für mich, bin aber nicht so im Kanon drinnen). Die einen mögen es, die anderen eben nicht oder schlimmer, was ja leider etabliert ist: Hassen es  und schütten den Hass darüber. Ich freue mich über Sci-Fy Serien wie diese und andere. Manche hätten aber lieber ST - TNG zurück Staffel 10.000.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. April 2020)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Finde es lustig das sich einige so reinsteigen können um ´ne Serie / Film / Spiel zu hassen.


Ich denke, die Leute sind einfach enttäuscht, weil Star Trek für eine aktuell angesagte politische Agenda missbraucht wird und dabei gegen die Grundidee, den Kern von Star Trek verstößt (Humanismus). Dazu gesellen sich unfassbar doofe Logiklücken (eine Verräterin und Mörderin ist an Board und keinen interessiert es, nicht mal ihren nicht nachvollziehbaren Lover; ein Planet hat ein Schild, dass Beamen verhindert, trotzdem wird fröhlich ohne Hinderniss gebeamt), wissenschaftlicher Schwachsinn (zwei Millarden Sterne in der Galaxie, eine Supernova, die niemand kommen sehen hat), die alten Charaktere, wie Picard, sind nicht mehr sie selbst, und die neue Crew ist zum Gähnen generisch, langweilig und inkonsistent.
Von der völlig umgekrempelten Welt, die nicht zureichend erklärt wird, will ich gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## Bluebird (17. April 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Leute sind einfach enttäuscht, weil Star Trek für eine aktuell angesagte politische Agenda missbraucht wird und dabei gegen die Grundidee, den Kern von Star Trek verstößt (Humanismus). Dazu gesellen sich unfassbar doofe Logiklücken (eine Verräterin und Mörderin ist an Board und keinen interessiert es, nicht mal ihren nicht nachvollziehbaren Lover; ein Planet hat ein Schild, dass Beamen verhindert, trotzdem wird fröhlich ohne Hinderniss gebeamt), wissenschaftlicher Schwachsinn (zwei Millarden Sterne in der Galaxie, eine Supernova, die niemand kommen sehen hat), die alten Charaktere, wie Picard, sind nicht mehr sie selbst, und die neue Crew ist zum Gähnen generisch, langweilig und inkonsistent.
> Von der völlig umgekrempelten Welt, die nicht zureichend erklärt wird, will ich gar nicht anfangen.



eben das , es ist  ja nicht so als wenn es nicht gründe ohne ende geben würde warum man diese Serie nicht mögen kann , wenn man TNG und Co gern gesehen hat !
Aber das jetzt wieder welche so tun als wenn es nur so ein Hype ist Picard NICHT zu mögen , denn Hass ist ein zu grosses Wort ...


----------



## mkm2907 (17. April 2020)

Ich mag Star Trek, denn ich bin mit dieser Serie aufgewachsen (Alt oder Neu ist mir egal) und sehe es immer wieder gern. Natürlich auch als Wiederholung auf den privaten Sendern, denn Wiederholungen sind deren Spezialität. (Manchmal denke ich sogar, wenn es keine Wiederholungen gäbe, würde nur noch Werbung gesendet.) Am liebsten sehe ich mir den Dreck im Hintergrund an, wenn ich am Computer spiele oder im Internet nach Neuigkeiten suche.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. April 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Leute sind einfach enttäuscht, weil Star Trek für eine aktuell angesagte politische Agenda missbraucht wird und dabei gegen die Grundidee, den Kern von Star Trek verstößt (Humanismus). Dazu gesellen sich unfassbar doofe Logiklücken (eine Verräterin und Mörderin ist an Board und keinen interessiert es, nicht mal ihren nicht nachvollziehbaren Lover; ein Planet hat ein Schild, dass Beamen verhindert, trotzdem wird fröhlich ohne Hinderniss gebeamt), wissenschaftlicher Schwachsinn (zwei Millarden Sterne in der Galaxie, eine Supernova, die niemand kommen sehen hat), die alten Charaktere, wie Picard, sind nicht mehr sie selbst, und die neue Crew ist zum Gähnen generisch, langweilig und inkonsistent.
> Von der völlig umgekrempelten Welt, die nicht zureichend erklärt wird, will ich gar nicht anfangen.



Das kann manverstehen => enttäuscht sein (warum auch immer)
Mir ist nur schleierhaft warum einige so am Rad drehen können um so was triviales zu hassen.

Edit.
ggf. könnte ein Mod im B1 anpinnen das viel gespoilert wird?


----------



## Zero-11 (17. April 2020)

mal hoffen das Picard so schlecht war weil alles in das Sektion 31 spin-off investiert wurde


----------



## Rollora (17. April 2020)

Bin was ST Picard betrifft noch sehr gespalten. Ich freu mich über die Rückkehr von Picard, aber ich finde die Story langatmig erzählt (schlecht ist sie per se nicht, aber man kann solche Verschwörungsgeschichten um Romulaner und Androiden durchaus besser erzählen.).
Die Charaktere waren für mich ein großes Problem. Ähnlich wie in "Enterprise" waren alle blass, nicht greifbar und ließen mich völlig kalt. Das originale Star Trek (TOS), sowie TNG, Voyager und DS9 hatte den Vorteil, dass wenn man schon mal wieder ne langweilige Folge vorgesetzt bekommen hat, man wenigstens die Charaktere und deren Zusammenspiel mochte/hatte und eine Geschichte nach 1 Folge erzählt war


----------



## BigYundol (17. April 2020)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht Popcorn-Unterhaltung; also nichts wirklich gutes aber eben auch keine Zeitverschwendung.
> Fand nur das Ende ~dünn.
> 
> OT
> Finde es lustig das sich einige so reinsteigen können um ´ne Serie / Film / Spiel zu hassen.



Naja, was mir an Picard aber am meisten fehlt, ist die visionäre Sicht von TNG für eine erstrebenswertere Zukunft. Picard macht in gewissen Dingen ziemlich depro und das muss man erst mal akzeptieren können.
Picard wird keine jungen Menschen dazu inspirieren, in die (Weltraum-) Forschung einzusteigen, wie es bsw. TOS und TNG taten.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2020)

Mir hat die Serie gefallen aber ich zähle mich auch nicht als Hardcore-Trekkie.


Edit: Dennoch bin ich seit TOS mit Kirk & Co dafür begeistert.


----------



## Bluebird (17. April 2020)

Wieso lassen sie nicht einfach mal so Freaks an Ruder wie Semi Pros von Star Trek Axanar 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMlBbTegoO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die koennen es wirklich nicht schlimmer machen und das zu einem Bruchteil der kosten !


----------



## Bluebird (17. April 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Bin was ST Picard betrifft noch sehr gespalten. Ich freu mich über die Rückkehr von Picard, aber ich finde die Story langatmig erzählt (schlecht ist sie per se nicht, aber man kann solche Verschwörungsgeschichten um Romulaner und Androiden durchaus besser erzählen.).
> Die Charaktere waren für mich ein großes Problem. Ähnlich wie in "Enterprise" waren alle blass, nicht greifbar und ließen mich völlig kalt. Das originale Star Trek (TOS), sowie TNG, Voyager und DS9 hatte den Vorteil, dass wenn man schon mal wieder ne langweilige Folge vorgesetzt bekommen hat, man wenigstens die Charaktere und deren Zusammenspiel mochte/hatte und eine Geschichte nach 1 Folge erzählt war



Bei Discovery geb ich mich Diskussionen schon gar nicht mehr hin weil die Serie was Framing und Wissensschafts Bullshit angeht neue High Scores aufstellt , aber selbst bei Picard kommt man sich vor als wenn der Elefant durch denn Porzellan laden gestapft ist mit dem Motto so viel Falsch zu machen wie es nur geht und ich bin ehrlich gesagt immer noch geschockt von denn 8 mio Pro Folge , denn die seiht man nicht , beim besten willen nicht .
Aber mal auf denn Punkt , abgesehen von denn bestenfalls Doppelfolgen in TNG hatte jede Nachfolge Trek Serie spaetestens ab staffel 2 eine konstante Stroy, wo es nur noch sehr selten Monster of the Week Folgen gab , also hinkt der vergleich schon etwas 
Wobei ich nicht mal sagen wuerde das ich die Crew der Enterprise weniger Tiefgang hatte als die anderen , die Serie hatte eben nur 4 Staffeln , wenn man an Voyager und DS9 denkt , da will man die ersten 2-3 Staffeln oft auch am liebsten vergessen 
Am besten ist es aber meiner Meinung nach wenn man in Soap Manier mehrere Storys  Parallel laufen hat siehe Babylon 5 , es gibt bei der Serie keine einzige Folge wo ich jetzt sagen könnte ein Total Ausfall , weil praktisch in jeder Folge mehrere Themen drin stecken . da wird jeder immer was finden das er mag oder auch nicht ...
Ich Hoffe nur keiner kommt auf die idee noch mal Firefly oder Babylon 5 anzugehen !


----------



## Rollora (18. April 2020)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Bei Discovery geb ich mich Diskussionen schon gar nicht mehr hin weil die Serie was Framing und Wissensschafts Bullshit angeht neue High Scores aufstellt , aber selbst bei Picard kommt man sich vor als wenn der Elefant durch denn Porzellan laden gestapft ist mit dem Motto so viel Falsch zu machen wie es nur geht und ich bin ehrlich gesagt immer noch geschockt von denn 8 mio Pro Folge , denn die seiht man nicht , beim besten willen nicht .
> Aber mal auf denn Punkt , abgesehen von denn bestenfalls Doppelfolgen in TNG hatte jede Nachfolge Trek Serie spaetestens ab staffel 2 eine konstante Stroy, wo es nur noch sehr selten Monster of the Week Folgen gab , also hinkt der vergleich schon etwas
> Wobei ich nicht mal sagen wuerde das ich die Crew der Enterprise weniger Tiefgang hatte als die anderen , die Serie hatte eben nur 4 Staffeln , wenn man an Voyager und DS9 denkt , da will man die ersten 2-3 Staffeln oft auch am liebsten vergessen
> Am besten ist es aber meiner Meinung nach wenn man in Soap Manier mehrere Storys  Parallel laufen hat siehe Babylon 5 , es gibt bei der Serie keine einzige Folge wo ich jetzt sagen könnte ein Total Ausfall , weil praktisch in jeder Folge mehrere Themen drin stecken . da wird jeder immer was finden das er mag oder auch nicht ...
> Ich Hoffe nur keiner kommt auf die idee noch mal Firefly oder Babylon 5 anzugehen !



Du hast wohl ein andrres TNG daheim,abgesehen von der Chatakterentwicklung, Doppelfolgen und gewissen Geschehnissen im Hintergrund (die TNG sehr lose zusammenhalten)hab ich bei meinen BDs lauter abgeschlossene Handlungen


----------



## LimeGreen777 (18. April 2020)

Auch in bin Trekkie und wurde enttäuscht. Viele Leute scheinen heute das Grundkonzept von StarTrek nicht mehr zu verstehen. ST: Picard geht auch was Gewalt betrifft zimlich weit. Icheb bekommt das Auge raus gerissen..... gehts noch? 
Vom reinen Plot her (Picard erfährt dass Data eine Tochter hat und sucht diese) ließe sich einiges machen, es ist das drum herum was in diesem Fall sowas von unnötig ist.
Man hätte die Serie auch in "StarTrek: Picard entschuldigt sich in der Galaxie" raus bringen können. Ich bleibe dabei, alles was nach Nemesis kam, egal ob Serien oder Fime, hat mit ST nichts mehr zu tun. Da wird der Name verwendet für irgendwelche total generische Sci- Fi Aktion Filme und Serien.


----------



## BigBoymann (18. April 2020)

LimeGreen777 schrieb:


> Auch in bin Trekkie und wurde enttäuscht. Viele Leute scheinen heute das Grundkonzept von StarTrek nicht mehr zu verstehen.



Also ein echter Trekkie bist du ganz sicher nicht, eher ein Pseudo oder Möchtegern. 

Von welchem Grundkonzept redest du? 

Von dem eher in Cowboymanier durch die Galaxis fliegenden Kirk, der keine Kneipenschlägerei auslässt. 
Vom skrupellosen Picard, der keine Sekunde überlegt und eine ganze Spezies auslöschen würde,weil diese ihm Leid angetan hat?
Von der gesamten Serie DS9 in der es im gesamten Plot über 7Staffeln um Krieg ging? Auch hier war die Föderation nahe am Genozid.
Oder etwa von Kathryn Janeway, die auch wieder skrupellos Bündnisse mit Spezies eingeht um andere Spezies zu vernichten, nur um einen schnelleren weg nach Hause zu finden? Oder von der Zeitreise, inkl. Vernichtung von Millionen von Borg. 

Also ich kann dieses wirklich blöde und nicht belegbare Gelaber von der angeblich immer so heilen Welt in der Föderation nicht mehr hören. Tag ein Tag aus liest man von irgendwelchen Pseudotrekkies, was für eine krasse Wandlung Picard doch in das Star Trek Universum gebracht hat. Ich darf die Gegenbehauptung aufstellen und habe es denke ich oben schon ganz gut belegt, Picard ist von dem geschichtlichen Hintergrund eine logische Konsequenz. Der gesamte Alphaquadrant hat Jahre von Kriegen hinter sich, erst die Borg, dann das Dominion,dann die Borg (die kleinen Scharmützel mit Nemesis und so gar nicht mit eingerechnet). Der Quadrant ist ausgeblutet und keine Spezies hat die Ressourcen um ihre Macht an allen Ecken zu wahren. Daher ist es in meinen Augen logisch, dass Renegades, verlorene Sektoren und dunkle Ecken überall im Alphaquadrant lauern. Lächerlich wäre eben diese heile Welt. 

Nicht, dass nicht auch ich an der einen oder anderen Stelle nicht zufrieden war, aber das war auch schon bei TOS, TNG, DS9 und VOY so. Picard als Serie macht einfach ganz viel richtig, wer das anders sieht,gut ist ja kein Problem, lasst den Fernseher halt aus. Aber hier immer und immer wieder falsche Behauptungen von einer heilen Welt (Föderation) zu nutzen um eine Serie schlecht zu reden zeigt mir nur wie weit der Mensch gesunken ist, Hauptsache alles ist schlecht.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2020)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Aber hier immer und immer wieder falsche Behauptungen von einer heilen Welt (Föderation) zu nutzen um eine Serie schlecht zu reden zeigt mir nur wie weit der Mensch gesunken ist, Hauptsache alles ist schlecht.


Vor allen Dingen von Menschen, die so etwas nicht mal ansatzweise auf die Beine stellen könnten.
Kritisieren und rumheulen, hinter der Tastatur daheim, ist immer sehr leicht.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen von Menschen, die so etwas nicht mal ansatzweise auf die Beine stellen könnten.
> Kritisieren und rumheulen, hinter der Tastatur daheim, ist immer sehr leicht.


Man darf also nur Kritik üben, nachdem man etwas ähnliches auf die Beine gestellt hat?
Das interessante an den Leuten, die STP gut finden ist, dass diese keine Belege dafür liefern oder, wenn sie es doch tun, diese selten nachvollziehbar sind. BigBoymann spricht zwar richtig an* (was viele übersehen oder vergessen), dass beim alten Star Trek Trek eben nicht alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen war. Aber das ist für mich kein nachvollziehbarer Grund, weswegen die Welt vom alten Start Trek sich plötzlich, innerhalb von 15-20 Jahren in ein Dreckloch verwandelt hat. 
Die von Roddenberry erdachte Zukunft eine bessere Menschheit als  Ausgangsbasis hatte. Entfernt man das, entfernt man die Essenz von Star  Trek. Wer das pauschal als realistischer betrachtet, ist mit seiner Denke wohl zu sehr durch den Zeitgeist eingeschränkt.

*Obwohl er sich selbst wiederspricht "Lächerlich wäre eben diese heile Welt. ", denn zuvor hat er das Gegenteil, wenn auch zu drastisch aus meiner Sicht, beschrieben.


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Juni 2020)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> mal hoffen das Picard so schlecht war weil alles in das Sektion 31 spin-off investiert wurde



Hoffentlich erblickt dieses Ding niemals das Licht der Welt, denn das Trekiversum kann darin ja nur noch düsterer aussehen als in Picard.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juni 2020)

Star Trek war nie eine heile Welt, aber der Gedanke, dass man dahin kommen kann. Bei STD und STP hingegen suhlten sich für meinen Geschmack zu viele kaputte Charaktere in einem kaputten Setting.

Das ist aber kein konkretes Problem von Star Trek, sondern mit vielen modernen Serien: Sehr viel konstruierte, überhöhte und zudem gnadenlos ausgewalzte Tragik - als würde da die ebenso überbordende Leichtigkeit der meisten TV-Serien der 80er/90er-Jahre hyperkompensiert werden.


----------

